# Crystal Press II 2014



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a long interview with a salesman from Ioline regarding the Crystal Press II in 2014. He assured me that most of the issues that people were experiencing with the Crystal Press I had been resolved and issues with the CPII are limited. Well, okay he is a salesman-soooo, I am writing to ask if anyone out there has purchased a Crystal Press II with the last 6 mos. I am looking to purchase one, but really don't want to invest in a dog that is non refundable. Can not afford anything more than this and the fact that it is not lightening fast does not bother me. I want to know if it does a great job with placing rhinestones onto the transfer sheet 95% of the time. I want to know that it does not break down a lot in the first 6 months. 

After the interview, the only thing I had a problem with was the fact that they tend to nickel and dime you. Nothing is included really and they don't have an explanation as to why they can state that the machine is well worth the money they are charging which frightens me.

Please help if you own one of these machines. Thank you so much.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Are you considering any other rhinestone machines? The Crystal Press is kind of in between price-wise and suffers performance-wise. I'd either go with a plotter based system using the Hotfix Era software and flock instead, or step to a more commercial automatic rhinestone machine - any of which would be better!


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

MarStephenson761 said:


> Are you considering any other rhinestone machines? The Crystal Press is kind of in between price-wise and suffers performance-wise. I'd either go with a plotter based system using the Hotfix Era software and flock instead, or step to a more commercial automatic rhinestone machine - any of which would be better!


 I currently use rhinestone material and cameo cutter with funtime software. No, can't afford any other automated machine. 

What about the machine prompts you to say that the performance suffers? Do you currently own one or know of someone who does? Would you mind sharing the particulars regarding the machine's performance issues?

Thank you so much for your feedback.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I started back in 2011 with a CPI. I had seen a business running a cams machine making a lot of money and researched the cheapest way to go in the business and found a used CPI. Granted the CP2 is a TINY bit faster, and doesnt need replacement TIPS every x number of stones, for me, 20+ minutes for a 1000 stone design, plus cleanup wasn't going to cut it.

If your business was selling transfers and you could only make 3 transfers an hour for about a $30.00 sale, it wasnt worth the time.

I ended up purchasing a used cams 1v2p from ebay, and that is when my business finally took off. With the upgraded speed the same 1000 design took me about 8 minutes, minimal to no clean up.

The only difference is addition of the compressor. Once you get over that, you can really make some money with that machine.

Being new to the business back in 2011, it allowed me to grow, but today as I expand my production, a CP II wouldnt even be a consideration. If my best friend wanted to get into the business I would tell them to save up their money, consider a lease and check out the used market and get a cams machine.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

ifusion said:


> I started back in 2011 with a CPI. I had seen a business running a cams machine making a lot of money and researched the cheapest way to go in the business and found a used CPI. Granted the CP2 is a TINY bit faster, and doesnt need replacement TIPS every x number of stones, for me, 20+ minutes for a 1000 stone design, plus cleanup wasn't going to cut it.
> 
> If your business was selling transfers and you could only make 3 transfers an hour for about a $30.00 sale, it wasnt worth the time.
> 
> ...


 You are sooooo awesome. Thank you so much for your response and input. No CPII for me.


----------



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

I purchased the CP2 back in the spring and it has been a total nightmare. The amount of time I've spent trying to get it to work properly - not to mention the hundreds of dollars that I spent shipping it back to Ioline so that THEY could try to get it to work properly - has been absolutely not worth any time or money that this machine COULD have saved me if it worked.

And honestly - if it just would WORK, it would have been wonderful.

Here's a pic of what it put out for me today. Just a hot mess. I could have done this with tweezers and set each stone individually in the time it took to run the design through the machine, go back and check on why it stopped every 5 minutes, clear the stones that it's dropping wrong so that it will continue running, and obviously the crazy amount of time it will take to pick out all the stones that it just randomly dropped all over the design, and fix the ones that are supposed to be on there but are all out of place because of the mess of stones that it just put wherever it felt like it.

If I could go back and never have made what was, to me and my little business, a HUGE expenditure on this thing, I would do it in a heartbeat. Stay away from it.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

BBB said:


> I purchased the CP2 back in the spring and it has been a total nightmare. The amount of time I've spent trying to get it to work properly - not to mention the hundreds of dollars that I spent shipping it back to Ioline so that THEY could try to get it to work properly - has been absolutely not worth any time or money that this machine COULD have saved me if it worked.
> 
> And honestly - if it just would WORK, it would have been wonderful.
> 
> ...


 I am so very sorry to hear about your drama with the machine-that is so very awful. I decided not to go with the machine with I got an oxymoron from the sales person-"We stand behind our machines...no returns."

That is sad that they try and force people to keep a machine that expensive if they really are not happy with it.

Thank you so very much for you input and I will absolutely take you advice. Hope things improve for you really soon.


----------

